# Asta attaccanti



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]



*ITURBE/Ale 240*
*MACCARONE/Peppez 1* 
*MAKIENOK/Jaqen 1*
*MARILUNGO/Gara 1* 
MARTINEZ
*MATRI/Iceman 18* 
*MAXI LOPEZ/Dinho 20* 
*MCHEDLIDZE/Gara 1* 
*MEGGIORINI/Interista 1* 
*MICHU/Iceman 1* 
MONCINI	
*MORATA/Iceman 38* 
*MURIEL/Ale 150* 
*NENE'/Evorutto 1* 
*NIANG/Davoreb 1* 
*NICO LOPEZ/Darren 2*
*OKAKA/Splendidi 1* 
*OSVALDO/Iceman 18* 
*PALACIO/Gara 251* 
*PALLADINO/Gara 1* 
*PALOSCHI/Darren 80*
PANICO	
PAVOLETTI	
*PAZZINI/Davoreb 1* 
*PELLISSIER/Fabriman 1*
*PINILLA/Dinho 100* 
*POZZI/Interista 1* 
*QUAGLIARELLA/Darren 120* 
*RODRIGUEZ/Fabriman 2* 
ROSSETI	
*ROSSI/Fabriman 2* 
ROVINI	
SANABRIA	
*SANSONE G./Evorutto 1* 
*SANSONE N./Darren 34* 
*SAU/Gara 270* 
*SAVIOLA/Iceman 40* 
SERENI M.	
SHEKILADZE	
*SUCCI/Interista 1* 
*TAVANO/Peppez 61* 
*TEVEZ/Davoreb 360* 
*THEREAU/Fabriman 1* 
*TONI/Davoreb 135* 
*TORRES/Ale 259* 
*TOTTI/Splendidi 180* 
*TOUNKARA/Jaqen 1* 
*ZAPATA D./Evorutto 1*
*ZAZA	/Jaqen 250*






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



AGUIRRE	
*AMAURI/Dinho 35* 
*BABACAR/Interista 1* 
BARRETO D.S.	
*BELFODIL/Ale 1*
*BELOTTI/Dinho 10* 
BENTIVEGNA	
*BERARDI/Ale 155* 
*BERGESSIO/Splendidi 70* 
*BERNARDESCHI/Jaqen 5* 
*BIANCHI R./Fabriman 1* 
BOAKYE	
BONAZZOLI	
BORRIELLO	
BOTTA	
*CALLEJON/Peppez 182* 
CAPPELLUZZO	
*CASSANO/Splendidi 100* 
CHANTURIA	
CODA M.	
DEFREL
*DENIS/Gara 240* 
*DESTRO/Darren 250* 
*DI NATALE/Interista 230* 
*DJORDJEVIC F./Darren 25* 
DJORDJEVIC L.	
DJURIC	
*DYBALA/Iceman 200* 
*EDER/Peppez 39*
EL HAMDAOUI	
*EL SHAARAWY/Peppez 301* 
FARES	
FARIAS	
FEDATO	
FLOCCARI	
*FLORO FLORES/Fabriman 1* 
*GABBIADINI/Jaqen 46* 
GARRITANO	
*GERVINHO/Interista 290*
GHEZZAL	
*GIOVINCO/davoreb 1*
GLIOZZI	
*GOMEZ M./Jaqen 310*
GOMEZ T.	
*HIGUAIN/Evorutto 430* 
IAKOVENKO	
*IBARBO/Ale 32* 
*ICARDI/Dinho 280* 
*INSIGNE/Davoreb 35*
*ITURBE/Iceman 210* 
*KEITA M./Splendidi 115* 
*KLOSE/Dinho 93* 
LARRONDO	
*LJAJIC/Peppez 1* 
*LLORENTE/Splendidi 160* 
LOI	
*LONGO/Evorutto 1*


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Keita 50
El Shaarawy 50
Destro 50
Icardi 50


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Higuain 150


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Di Natale 18


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 100


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Higuain 200


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Higuain 200



250


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 80
EL SHAARAWY	150


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 100
Callejon 100
Di Natale 100


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Di natale 120
higuain 260


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordevic (Lazio) 1


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 125
Gervinho 125


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 10


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 10
Icardi 10


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Denis 10



40


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 100
Higuain 300


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 160


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Higuain 310
El Shaarawy 170


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 180


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Belotti 1


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Callejon 101
Di Natale 121
Llorente 11


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 20


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 30


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Callejon 110
Di Natale 130
Gervinho 130


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

DYBALA 1
Belotti 1
GABBIADINI 1
AMAURI 1
DI NATALE 180	

Ehm, ho perso il conto dei crediti rimasti, è possibile saperli?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Di Natale 190
Bernardeschi 1
Klose 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 60 
Bianchi 1
Floro flores 1


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> DYBALA 1
> Belotti 1
> GABBIADINI 1
> AMAURI 1
> ...


Squadre - Leghe Fntagazzetta


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 70


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 50


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 5 denis 52


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 71


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 55


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 72


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 60


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 1
Higuain 350


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Amauri 2


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 61
Higuain 351


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Higuain 400


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Higuain 400


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

bergessio 5


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

cassano 5
eder 5


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 125


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

gabbiadini 5


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 6


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

bergessio 8


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Destro 100


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 50


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 65
Bergessio 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 30


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 35


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

Amauri 30
Belotti 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 135


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 120


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 25


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 35


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 40


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 10


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Cassano 10



Ma quanti soldi hai? Sicuro di non essere fuori budget?


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 70


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Denis 70


Denis 80


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 85


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 90


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 100


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 160


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quanti soldi hai? Sicuro di non essere fuori budget?



infiniti


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infiniti


Entra su fb


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 110


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

ibarbo 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 150


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Giovinco 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Destro 120


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 170
Icardi 160


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Djodrjevic 10


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Djodjevic 13


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

insigne 5


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Callejon 120
Denis 120
Higuain 410


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 130


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 150


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 140


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 170
callejon 130


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Keita 60


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Destro 150


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 175


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Callejon 161


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 180


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 11


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

DYBALA 55
dI NATALE 200


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 160
Destro 160


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 70


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 150


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

gabbiadini 10


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Keita 90
Dybala 90
Gomez 210
Klose 50


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

cassano 12


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 100


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 74


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 25


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 11
Klose 51
Llorente 75
Callejon 162
El Shaarawy 181


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 77


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 190


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 78


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 180


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 79
Elsha 182


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 190


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 80
El Shaarawy 185


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 81
Elsha 186


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 200


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 187
Llorente 85


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 210


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 86
Elsha 188


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Di Natale 205
Gervinho 160
Callejon 170
Babacar 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

M.Gomez 211


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 170


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 190
Callejon 180


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 171
Callejon 181


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

longo 1
Cassano 35
eder 15


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

Higuain 430


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 191


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

GABBIADINi 18


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 19
El Shaarawy 192
Callejon 182


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Gervinho 190



La mia offerta non era valida perché aveva scritto 80... Per correttezza la tua offerta dovrebbe essere 170


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La mia offerta non era valida perché aveva scritto 80... Per correttezza la tua offerta dovrebbe essere 170



Ok Louis, quindi rimane l'ultima mia offerta fatta nella pagina precedente di 171


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 60


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 61


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

gabbiadini 21


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 22


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 62


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 193


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 63
El Shaarawy 193


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 194


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 70


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

belfodil 1


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 110
El Shaarawy 200
Denis 200


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 201


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 210


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Esha 211


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 215


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 40


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Amauri 31


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 40


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 220


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 111


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 115


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 120


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 130


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 21


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 135
elsha 220


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Berardi 136
Elsha. 221


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 220


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 230
Berardi 140


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Ibarbo 30


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 110


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiaddini 30


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 240
Berardi 150


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

eder 16


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 250
cassano 50


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 52


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 55


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 255


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 130


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Iturbe 130



130 piu 430 di higuain fa 570

hai superato, non ce la fai coi crediti..


errore mio, ti ho confuso con evorutto


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 130 piu 430 di higuain fa 570
> 
> hai superato, non ce la fai coi crediti..
> 
> ...



mi controlli he.... 

ma chiudiamo????


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 31
El Shaarawy 256
Klose 71


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 35


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 36


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 250


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Belotti 10


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 140
Dybala 120


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 150


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 155


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 170


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsa 260


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 260
Gabbiadini 40
Dybala 130


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 140


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 300


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Eder 17


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 100


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 261


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 230


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Eder 25


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 231


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 101


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 110
Icardi 235


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 236


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 240


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 255


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 115


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 262


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

gervinho 172


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 263


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 200


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Di Natale 210
Bergessio 45
Dybala 150


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

eder 30


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 50


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordjevic 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 55


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

cassano 58


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 60


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 310


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 72


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Djorjevic (Lazio) 3
Dybala 160


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Destro 200


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 170


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordjevic 5


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

ibarbo 32


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 205


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 180


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordjevic 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordjevic 15


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordjevic 20


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 210


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 215


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 230


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 190


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Djordjevic 25


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen: Bernardeschi 5


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Amauri 32


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Insigne 6


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Eder 31
Klose 73


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Amauri 35


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dybala 190








 [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]



Mi sono affogato con Pogba


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

eder 32


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 61


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

insigne 7


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 62


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Eder 33


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 70


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Ma a che ora si chiude che io voglio andare a letto!


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 71


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma a che ora si chiude che io voglio andare a letto!


00:00


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

Dybala 200


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 235


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Denis 240


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 75


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 76


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 80


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 81


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 60


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 180


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Bergessio 65


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Di natale 230
gervinho 210


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2014)

iTURBE 190


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 75


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 220


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

eder 34


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 79


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 82


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Eder 35


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 230


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Destro 210


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Destro 220


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2014)

berghessio 66


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 83


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Klose 84


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 250


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 260


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Klose 90


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Klose 91


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Klose 92


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 264


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 77


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 265


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Cassano 77





davoreb ha scritto:


> Cassano 79


.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

cassano 80


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 270


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 260
Bergessio 70


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

El Sha 271


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Settembre 2014)

Gabbiadini 45


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

eder 35


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 261


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 262


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> eder 35


Peppez a 35 già


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 261


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

eder 36


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

eder 37


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Destro 230


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 270


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Destro 250


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 270
Iturbe 200


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Icardi 280


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

lloriente 117


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

*Offerta jaqen* Gabbiadini 46


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Llorente120


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 280


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 85
Llorente 125


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Icardi 270
> Iturbe 200



210


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Klose 93


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho 290


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 90
Llorente 130


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Keita 100


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

eder 38


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Keita 101


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Keita 105


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 280


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy 281


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

106 keita


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

eder 39


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Keita 110


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

ELsha 285


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

elsha 286


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Cassano 100
Llorente 135


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 150


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Keita 111


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Insigne 10


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

insigne 11


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Insigne 20


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Ljajic 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Keita 115 
Llorente 160


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Insigne 25


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 290


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

El Sha 291


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Settembre 2014)

P.S. L'asta a che ora chiude raga ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> P.S. L'asta a che ora chiude raga ?


Quando decidete di non offrire più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quando decidete di non offrire più.



e quando lo decidiamo??


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Dai chiudiamo


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Elsha 300
Insigne 30


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

berardi 155


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e quando lo decidiamo??


Non postate, semplicemente. Non dovete rilanciare ad oltranza.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

El Sha 301


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non postate, semplicemente. Non dovete rilanciare ad oltranza.



io se non mi rilanciano sono apposto..


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Insigne 35


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

*L'asta per gli attaccanti chiude ufficialmente, in prima pagina i resoconti.*


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Giusto una cosa: avevamo detto che facevamo fino a quando non erano tutti d'accordo, invece tutti a lamentarsi per il tempo.

Se deve esserci un termine di scadenza la prossima volta la facciamo su fantagazzetta direttamente, perchè così non va per niente bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giusto una cosa: avevamo detto che facevamo fino a quando non erano tutti d'accordo, invece tutti a lamentarsi per il tempo.
> 
> Se deve esserci un termine di scadenza la prossima volta la facciamo su fantagazzetta direttamente, perchè così non va per niente bene.



va beh, secondo me stavolta c'è poco da lamentarsi, anzi splendidi ha aspettato che nessuno scrivesse più nulla e ha chiuso..


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

L'anno prossimo mettiamo il timer come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo mettiamo il timer come l'anno scorso.



ma l'anno scorso non è che mi abbia convinto tanto, giornate intere a non rilanciare e poi all'ultimo secondo si scatenava l'inferno..


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giusto una cosa: avevamo detto che facevamo fino a quando non erano tutti d'accordo, invece tutti a lamentarsi per il tempo.
> 
> Se deve esserci un termine di scadenza la prossima volta la facciamo su fantagazzetta direttamente, perchè così non va per niente bene.


Hai ragione, più che altro molti pensavano che se non facevano un'offerta entro mezzanotte finiva tutto, quindi si son fiondati tutti alla fine.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, più che altro molti pensavano che se non facevano un'offerta entro mezzanotte finiva tutto, quindi si son fiondati tutti alla fine.



questo è anche vero, io cosi ho fatto ad esempio..


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè quello che è fatto è fatto. Domani però si chiude quando tutti sono d'accordo, altrimenti non ha senso la cosa. Io avevo non so quante offerte e sono rimasto solo con una perchè, non so secondo quale regola, a mezzanotte si doveva chiudere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

ah una cosa si può fare un conteggio dei punti per vedere quanti ce ne rimangono??


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vabbè quello che è fatto è fatto. Domani però si chiude quando tutti sono d'accordo, altrimenti non ha senso la cosa. Io avevo non so quante offerte e sono rimasto solo con una perchè, non so secondo quale regola, a mezzanotte si doveva chiudere.



fb non mi si apre: io non ho problemi, se avresti voluto rilanciare, per me lo puoi fare e prendere berardi.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> fb non mi si apre: io non ho problemi, se avresti voluto rilanciare, per me lo puoi fare e prendere berardi.



Nono assolutamente no, ci mancherebbe. Non era una cosa nei tuoi confronti. Poteva essere Berardi come Denis o come qualsiasi altro giocatore. Mi prendo quelli che escono al prossimo giro.


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono assolutamente no, ci mancherebbe. Non era una cosa nei tuoi confronti. Poteva essere Berardi come Denis o come qualsiasi altro giocatore. Mi prendo quelli che escono al prossimo giro.



lo so che parlavi in generale, pero ' berardi riguarda me, perche ho offerto anche io, quindi per me non ci sono assolutamente problemi se decidi di rilanciare, del resto lo spirito di questo fantacalcio non e' rispettare il timer, ma quello di aggiudicare un giocatore solo quando nessuno intende rilanciarvi


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono assolutamente no, ci mancherebbe. Non era una cosa nei tuoi confronti. Poteva essere Berardi come Denis o come qualsiasi altro giocatore. Mi prendo quelli che escono al prossimo giro.



capisco quello che intendi, la prossima volta le regole o giuste o sbagliate che siano devono essere chiare, non ci deve essere il dubbio se avevamo detto che si doveva fare in un modo o in un altro, perchè se le cose non sono chiare avremo tutti sempre qualcosa da ridire..


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> lo so che parlavi in generale, pero ' berardi riguarda me, perche ho offerto anche io, quindi per me non ci sono assolutamente problemi se decidi di rilanciare, del resto lo spirito di questo fantacalcio non e' rispettare il timer, ma quello di aggiudicare un giocatore solo quando nessuno intende rilanciarvi



infatti io sono contro il timer, alla fine si aggiudica il giocatore non quello che più lo vuole ma quello che ha la connessione più veloce o si fa più furbo all'ultimo secondo..


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> lo so che parlavi in generale, pero ' berardi riguarda me, perche ho offerto anche io, quindi per me non ci sono assolutamente problemi se decidi di rilanciare, del resto lo spirito di questo fantacalcio non e' rispettare il timer, ma quello di aggiudicare un giocatore solo quando nessuno intende rilanciarvi


 E' a posto così, ho ancora molti crediti e domani ci sono bei nomi. Lo apprezzo comunque


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti io sono contro il timer, alla fine si aggiudica il giocatore non quello che più lo vuole ma quello che ha la connessione più veloce o si fa più furbo all'ultimo secondo..



vedremo l'anno prossimo come fare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Llorente 161


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Llorente 161





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *L'asta per gli attaccanti chiude ufficialmente, in prima pagina i resoconti.*


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

*Apre l'asta per il secondo gruppo di attaccanti.*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Tevez 250


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tevez 263


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Tevez 264


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Tevez 350


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

250 Zaza


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 10
Pazzini 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 1
Torres 1 
Palacio 1


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Toni 1
> Torres 1
> Palacio 1



Leggi le offerte  Davoreb ha offerto 10 per Torres


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leggi le offerte  Davoreb ha offerto 10 per Torres


Torres 11


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 50
palacio 50

zapata 1


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sau 50
> palacio 50
> zaza 20
> zapata 1


Zaza sta a 250


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 1
Paloschi 1


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 20
Totti 10
Tevez 360


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 50
Totti 50


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

torres 60


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 60


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 50
Sau 70
Torres 70
Palacio 30


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 90


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 100


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 140


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Torres 140








Torres 150


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Rossi 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 180


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 88


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 83


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Iturbe 88



perchè c'è iturbe??


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè c'è iturbe??


Perchè ieri ice ha sforato con Iturbe


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Perchè ieri ice ha sforato con Iturbe



capito..


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 85
Iturbe 90


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 51


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 85


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 190


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 150


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Quagliarella 1


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi qualcuno pensa di rilanciare per Zaza? Perché io vado via stasera ed è per organizzarmi un attimo


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

I turbe 100


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno pensa di rilanciare per Zaza? Perché io vado via stasera ed è per organizzarmi un attimo


Io no.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 120


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno pensa di rilanciare per Zaza? Perché io vado via stasera ed è per organizzarmi un attimo



forse io, dipende dai crediti e da altri obbiettivi se mi sfumano...

mi correggo subito, ho visto quanto hai offerto e non me lo posso permettere


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 140


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno pensa di rilanciare per Zaza? Perché io vado via stasera ed è per organizzarmi un attimo


Io no


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 150


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 250


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 160


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 1
Saviola 1


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 60


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Totti 60


E' già ad 85


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2014)

Ehm, se qualcuno non aggiorna le offerte si capisce poco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 160
Tavano 10


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 15


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 230


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 249


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 16


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Sansone n. 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Iturbe 230


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Quagliarella 10


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 250
Quagliarella 11
Toni 10


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 10
Osvaldo 10
Saviola 10
Toni 11
Quagliarella 15


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pinilla 10
> Osvaldo 10
> Saviola 10
> Toni 10



Per Toni l'offerta è già di 10


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 20


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 21


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

SAviola 15


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 20

Tavano 30


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Saviola 40


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Quagliarella 48


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 31


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 90


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

iturbe 240


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 255


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Sau 270


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 30
Palacio 90


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 100
Palacio 100


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 40
Tavano 40


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 110


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 50
Palacio 120


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 10
Pinilla 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Quagliarella 50


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Muriel 10
> Pinilla 10


Già sta a 10 Pinilla.


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quagliarella 50



Quagliarlla 80


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quagliarlla 80



Quaglia 81


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Quaglia 99


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 20


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 251 
Rossi 2


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Michu 1


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 41


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 130


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 110


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 140


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 150


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 155


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 160


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 170


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 171


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 175


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 180


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

Fernando torres 255


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 190


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 200


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 30
Pinilla 30


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 160


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 210


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 214


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2014)

Rodriguez 1
matri 1
pinilla 50
MURIEL 50


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rodriguez 1
> matri 1
> pinilla 15
> palacio 135


Hai già Higuain e Longo e hai offerto per Zapata. Puoi offrire per 3 giocatori. Pinilla sta oltre i 15 e Palacio oltre i 130


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 45


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 46


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 50


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 51


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 52


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 53


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 38


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Hai già Higuain e Longo e hai offerto per Zapata. Puoi offrire per 3 giocatori. Pinilla sta oltre i 15 e Palacio oltre i 130



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 55


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 57


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 60


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Tavano 61


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Totti 180


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 60
Muriel 40


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 38


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Torres 256


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Paloschi 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 70


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 75


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Hai già Higuain e Longo e hai offerto per Zapata. Puoi offrire per 3 giocatori. Pinilla sta oltre i 15 e Palacio oltre i 130



Rodriguez 1
matri 1
pinilla 70


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Morata 1


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2014)

Morata 38


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

fernando torres 259


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Paloschi 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 80


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 85


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

toni 100


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 101


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

toni 110


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Paloschi 3
Matri 2


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 45


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Nico Lopez 1


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 50


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 250 
Paloschi 5


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Paloschi 7


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 251


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 50
Pinilla 50


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 51


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 55


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla è già a 70 di Evorutto


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2014)

Paloschi 15


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 75


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 90


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 95


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Pinilla 100


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Paloschi 20


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 58
Paloschi 58


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 60
Paloschi 60


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Palacio 220


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Palacio 220



Per Palacio sto a 251, caro Tarren


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per Palacio sto a 251, caro Tarren



Aggiornate bestie!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 80
Paloschi 80


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 120


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Sansone 2


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Sansone 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 81


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 85


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Nico Lopez 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Sansone 20


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Rodriguez 2


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Thereau 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 86


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 100


----------



## Ale (12 Settembre 2014)

Muriel 150


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Maxi Lopez 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 130


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] dove sei? Se non aggiorni non si capisce niente.


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Toni 135


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

Niang 1


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Maxi Lopez 2
Marilungo 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2014)

Okaka 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Quagliarella 120


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Maxi Lopez 3


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Maxi Lopez 3



Maxi Lopez 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Maxi Lopez 4



10


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 10



Maxi Lopez 16


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Sansone 25


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2014)

Matri 3


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sansone 25



Sansone 34


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Maxi Lopez 20


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Matri 4


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Palladino 1


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2014)

Matri 5


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

matri 6


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2014)

Matri 8


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Matri 9


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2014)

Matri 18


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Osvaldo 17


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2014)

Osvaldo 18

PS: Mangiamelo, con affetto....
.......................................................il tuo ice


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

MCHEDLIDZE	1


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2014)

Maccarone 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

*Chiude ufficialmente l'asta per gli attaccanti. Chi è rimasto incompleto prenderà i giocatori rimanenti domani.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Chiude ufficialmente l'asta per gli attaccanti. Chi è rimasto incompleto prenderà i giocatori rimanenti domani.*



ma gia possiamo fare le formazioni??


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma gia possiamo fare le formazioni??



Si


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

e i crediti che ci rimangono servono per il mercato di riparazione giusto??


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2014)

Farias 1
sansone 1
nene' 1


----------



## Jaqen (13 Settembre 2014)

Makienok 1
Farias 9


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Nenè 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Settembre 2014)

Meggiorini 1
SUCCI 1
POZZI 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nenè 1


Scegliene un altro, lo ha già preso Evorutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Farias 1
> sansone 1
> nene' 1


Scegline un altro, Farias sta nel primo gruppo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Pellissier 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scegline un altro, Farias sta nel primo gruppo.



PERO MI AVETE LASCIATO SENZA ATTACCANTI,
IO HO RILANCIATO SINO ALLE 10 40, NON POSSO RESTARE ON LINE 24 ORE SU 24
si era detto che per i giocatori contesi a fine asta non si chiudeva per evitare furbizie

dovete trovarmi una soluzione!!!!


----------

